# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  A quick start To my Trip (Long Bay 2017)

## takinitslow

Wow its been busy since I got back so I am going to start a trip report but it might take awhile to get all done so here is a small taste.


So Friday, Feb 24 we loaded up in Negril at 7am for our 6hr journey to Port Antonio. The ride was easy and went pretty Quick. I had confirmed my ride with Warren the day before. So as we hit the edge of Port Antonio I get a call from Warren he has had some car problems and had to send his friend Norman to pick us up. I was a little worried at this point not Knowing what to expect. Well a real nice car shows up the guy gets out he is wearing a Geejam uniform. Well turned out he works at Geejam and since I had asked Warren to take us to see the Jolly Boys tonight he thought Norman would be the right guy. We hit Ramtellas for Food and beer and we are on our way after having some slight problems finding the house we pull up and start to unload. I walk out onto the patio and here is what I saw.

----------


## Vince

Now that's a VIEW!!!- Thanks for making time for our trip report  :Wink:

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Ditto Vince.  Awesome start takinitslow.  Looking forward to more. 

We're down to 8 sleeps until we arrive (also staying in Long Bay).  Can't wait couldn't be more of an understatement.

BS

----------


## takinitslow

> Ditto Vince.  Awesome start takinitslow.  Looking forward to more. 
> 
> We're down to 8 sleeps until we arrive (also staying in Long Bay).  Can't wait couldn't be more of an understatement.
> 
> BS


Where are you staying Buffalo?

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

We are staying at pimento lodge.

----------


## brazz

Awesome!  Where is that view?

----------


## sammyb

Sorry things didn't work out with Warren but glad he got you sorted with another driver.  Wow that view!!!!!

----------


## takinitslow

> We are staying at pimento lodge.


That's like 5 houses from where we stayed.

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

> That's like 5 houses from where we stayed.


Excellent news - I hope our view is as spectacular as yours :Big Grin:

----------


## takinitslow

Sorry everyone I have had major computer problems and cant post any pictures so I am getting a new laptop tonight so hopefully I can continue my trip report as I have lots of pictures

----------


## sammyb

Take your time Takinitslow, I know it will be worth the wait  :Smile:

----------


## takinitslow

Ok so back to my trip Friday night Norman had made us a 8:30 reservation at Geejam because last year Steve told us that if we came back we had to see the Jolly Boys play. Norman arrives to pick us up at 8:15 we arrive at Geejam at 8:40 we walk in the place is packed no place to sit. Steve comes and says hi says your table will be ready in 5 min. WE wait by the pool table for our table and start to enjoy the music. Norman comes and gets us a few min later. Your table is ready he leads us over to what I would say was the best table in the bar right center in front of the band. Not sure how we acquired the best table but I wasn't complaining. The band didn't disappoint. Probably the best mento band I have heard. We stay till the music over and its time to get some sleep its been a long day. Norman is waiting to take us home. (I have a video of the Jolly Boys I will post soon) I wake up the sun is coming in the window there are all kind of animal noises coming foom outside. I open the doors and find a lot of new friends.

Momma says she is hungry so I start to prepare her favorite breakfast when we are in Jamaica

We decide we should spend our first day at Winnifred beach so I start to get the bags ready to go for the day and we set off down the drive way and walk down the hill to catch a route taxi. Chris a friend of the lady who owns the house is hanging out at the bottom of the hill he calls us over to chat and helps us get a cab. The taxi drops us at the entrance to Winnifred and we start the trek down to the beach. Its just as beautiful as I remembered. We set up our stuff and head to the water to take our first swim

----------


## Vince

NICE!!! Waking up to the animals in Jamaica is more pleasant than here. lol Beach looks RAD!!!!!!

----------


## sammyb

Loving this!

----------


## heater

More please

----------


## Vince

^^ Ya mon more please :Wink:

----------


## Vince

More please :Big Grin:

----------

